# Looking for a 400-700 grit stone



## aaronsgibson (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey all. Well this is the last stone that I've been putting off getting. So once again I come to the everyone here for input. Title says it all though. Out of the picks I'm thinking about they are the Chosera 400 or 600, Beston 500 or 700 (although everyone says these things are sponges so they are low on the list) Or the Gesshin 400. Usage would be the usual bevel setting or repair. If there are any others please I'm open to suggestions. Thanks again.


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 9, 2011)

Geshin = Awesome!


----------



## unkajonet (Aug 9, 2011)

ThEoRy said:


> Geshin = Awesome!


 
+1
cuts fast, dishes slow, great feedback.


----------



## tk59 (Aug 9, 2011)

Yup. I hate soakers and I still have the Gesshin 400. The only one I like more costs a few hundred bucks.


----------



## BertMor (Aug 9, 2011)

+1000


----------



## BertMor (Aug 9, 2011)

tk59 said:


> Yup. I hate soakers and I still have the Gesshin 400. The only one I like more costs a few hundred bucks.


 
Must be a JNat. I don't know of any synthetic stone at that grit for $200+


----------



## echerub (Aug 9, 2011)

The Gesshin 400 is a wonderful stone in this range. You'll be happy with it.


----------



## Cadillac J (Aug 9, 2011)

Everyone is all up on the Gesshin's nuts, so I'm sure its a really great choice...I still love my Chosera though.


----------



## 99Limited (Aug 9, 2011)

Cadillac J said:


> ...I still love my Chosera though.



If it was good back in the day, it's still just as good today. The only problem with the Chosera is it's not the new kid on the block like the Gesshin. I'm pretty sure I'll add a Chosera 400 to my collection just to see which one, if either, I like best.


----------



## echerub (Aug 9, 2011)

I think that's a good way to look at it. I've never used anything from the Chosera line yet, unfortunately


----------



## JBroida (Aug 9, 2011)

Cadillac J said:


> Everyone is all up on the Gesshin's nuts


 
can i quote you on this?


----------



## Cadillac J (Aug 9, 2011)

99Limited said:


> If it was good back in the day, it's still just as good today. The only problem with the Chosera is it's not the new kid on the block like the Gesshin. I'm pretty sure I'll add a Chosera 400 to my collection just to see which one, if either, I like best.



Yep, that is how everything will always be around here, and I guess it is only natural---I'll bet the Choseras make a comeback into limelight down the road as far as coarse stones go. I swear it felt like a year went by without really hearing that much chatter about Carter, Masamoto KS, etc. for similar reasons, and they've jumped into the forefront once again more recently.



JBroida said:


> can i quote you on this?


 
hahahaha, put it up in the reviews on your website as the cliffs notes version...easy way to sum it all up.


----------



## monty (Aug 9, 2011)

I plan on getting a Gesshin 400x, but the chosera is awesome as well. Good to know you won't go wrong!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Aug 9, 2011)

Cadillac J said:


> Everyone is all up on the Gesshin's nuts, so I'm sure its a really great choice...I still love my Chosera though.


 
I use Bestone 500 and find it up for the task, but I like "soakers"


----------



## Rottman (Aug 9, 2011)

I still like my #400 Chosera, another amazing and fast stone in this spectrum is the Sigma Power 3F Carbon #700. It's as fast as the Chosera 400 but is a mudmonster and leaves a heavy misty finish. 50 mm thick stone that dishes fast (but works even faster).


----------



## tk59 (Aug 9, 2011)

BertMor said:


> Must be a JNat. I don't know of any synthetic stone at that grit for $200+


 
Strike one, haha. Here's a clue: It's not really a stone. With regard to the Choseras, I like them, too. The feedback isn't in the same league as the Gesshin stones. No, amazing feedback isn't necessary but it is nice to have. You can do a nice job sharpening with a nice red brick, too. I also like the Beston performance but somehow the sound and feel of it is irritating.


----------



## 99Limited (Aug 9, 2011)

I'll add one other reason to buy a Gesshin 400 over any other coarse stone, to support Jon & Japanese Knife Imports. :biggrin:


----------



## maxim (Aug 9, 2011)

I am also Bestone guy, but i will really like to try Gesshin too


----------



## aaronsgibson (Aug 9, 2011)

haha, well it would appear that the jury has spoken. Gesshin 400 it will be. Now if only the 12th could get here faster. Jon keep one in stock till then


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 9, 2011)

Damn. I was sitting here thinking to myself I'm kinda over the Beston. Even fully soaked it's too damn crunchy, feels like concrete. Thought it was the only real game in town--guess I got some options!


----------



## geezr (Aug 9, 2011)

unkajonet said:


> +1
> cuts fast, dishes slow, great feedback.



Gesshin 400 lus1:


----------



## tk59 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have to disagree about the dishing part. It isn't a champion on the dishing-resistance. It's not bad but the value is in the feel. It's like an awesome feeling Beston 500 but I think it wears a bit faster.


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 9, 2011)

I'll agree with TK. While it does dish faster than the 500 beston, it cuts sooo fast and feels so great it blows my beston out of the water so to speak.


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 9, 2011)

Now that I think about it we need a scoring system on these stones stickied. Like a 1-10 on several categories like cutting speed, dishing resistance, feedback and value etc. If this already exists pardon my interruption, if not lets get on it!


----------



## JBroida (Aug 9, 2011)

I agree... I think the dish resistance gets overplayed... it's good but not as good as the beston 500 with regard to dish resistance.


----------



## unkajonet (Aug 10, 2011)

Really? I thought my Beston 500 dished faster. Maybe it's because I baby the Gesshin 400 more. After all, I'm one of the ones on its nuts...


----------

